# Homepage layoutet und dann



## DaniSahni (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe vor meine Arbeiten im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Das Layout für das Portfolio steht schon fest. Doch leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht, wie es jetzt weiter gehen soll. Habe zwar ein wenig Flash- Erfahrung aber leider überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze online stellen soll. HTML sieht bei mir auch sehr schlecht aus. Bin "nur" Grafikdesigner im Printbereich....  

Wäre sehr lieb, wenn mir vielleicht jemand von Euch einen Link oder ein Tut posten könnte!  

Vielen Dank schonmal von mir!


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Irgendwie werde ich nicht so gans schlau daraus was Du jetzt von uns genau wissen willst.
Bischen genauere Problembeschreibungen währe nicht schlecht.
Z.B.: "keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze online stellen soll" hast Du da Fragen zu FTP-Programmen?
Gruß Axel


----------



## DaniSahni (1. Juni 2005)

Danke erstmal für Dein Interesse!
Also: Du musst Dir vorstellen: Ich bin die totale "Print- Idiotin"   und habe keine Ahnung, wie ich mein "Werk" online stellen soll. Muss ich in ImageReady slicen? Und dann? Einen Provider suchen  und einen Testserver installieren oder wie 

Tut mir leid für diese doofen Fragen....  

Aber viiiieeelen Dank


----------



## Ellie (1. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ohne Schweiß wird es nicht gehen, ich empfehle die Stefan Münz, google mal nach selfhtml, er beschreibt idiotensicher den Weg zur eigenen HP.

Du brauchst theoretisch nur dein PShop, einen Browser und einen Texteditor... und dann fängst Du an: "<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> (wäre jetzt von tutorials der Beginn, ui, die machen schon in XHTML, Respekt!)

Webspace gibt es an jeder Ecke, ob das beepworld für den ersten kostenlosen Test ist oder ein anderer Anbieter. Natürlich gibt es auch reihenweise Homepageprogramme wie Dreamweaver, Frontpage *grusel* und noch ganz viel andere...

Ist ähnlich, als wenn dich jemand fragt, wie man einen Flyer farbsicher erstellt... wo willst Du anfangen... Typographie, Farbräume, Druckmethoden, Programmwahl?

Es ist aber nicht sooo schwer, meine erste Online-Bewerbung habe ich in html nach 4 Stunden hinbekommen, nur wenn es "stylish" werden soll stößt Du schnell an Grenzen. Da braucht es dann mehr Wissen (css, JScript, php... je nachdem wie aufwendig Du die Technik gestalten willst).

Viel Spaß,
Ellie


----------



## thecamillo (1. Juni 2005)

hi DaniSahni,

OK so wie ich die Sache verstanden habe, hast Du in PS ne Seite erstellt und willst diese nun online stellen oder Du hast nur die PSD Datei erstellt und weist jetzt nicht wie Du daraus ne Internetseite erstellen sollst!?

Eigentlich ganz easy:

1. Nimm deine PSD und schick sie rüber an ImageReady

2. Mit dem Slices-Tool (eines zum Selktieren und eines Schneiden), schneidest Du Deine Grafiken und erzeugst somit eine Tabellenform. Den einzelnen Slices kannst Du auch individuelle Name geben, damit Du die Übersicht wahren kannst. Um das zu tun nimmst du das Slice-Selektieren-Tool, wählst des gewünschten Slice an und unten erscheint eine Registrierkarte, wo Du u.a. den Reiter Slice findest. Den anwählen und den Namen ändern.

------------Lies Dir auf alle Fälle mal die Lektionen in Image Ready durch, denn hier würde es zu lange dauern, dir bis ins Detail zu erklären wie Du Over-Effekte, Animationen etc. hin bekommst-----------------

3. Unter Voreistellungen kannst Du es eigentlich so lassen wie es eingestellt ist. Wichtig: wenn Du Grafiken exporitierst, dann wähle OriginalAnsicht aus, die anderen bringen zu schlechte Ergebnisse!

4. Sofern du PC-ler bist drückst Du zur Vorschau STRG+ALT+P (wenn du MAC-lerin weis ichs leider nicht)

Also ich mach dann meist folgendes: Ich schaus mir natürlich an was ich da schönes gemacht habe, aber um das ganze noch so zu optiemieren wie ich es gerne hätte, gehe ich dazu in das Temp-Verzeichnis wo meine HTML-Dateien liegen! Bei meinem @Work PC siehst dann so aus: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\ImageReady\TargetPreview138\OhneTitel-1.html

Dann kopiere ich mir die HTML-Dateien dahin, wo ich damit arbeite und kann diese nach belieben HTML und CSS technisch anpassen.

Ich hoffe mit der Grafik kannst Du was anfangen!

Liebe Grüsse

thecamillo


----------



## DaniSahni (2. Juni 2005)

Vielen dank für Eure schnellen und umfangreichen Antworten! Werde das mal gleich ausprobieren! ;-] 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag!

Liebe Grüße
DaniSahni


----------

